# So You Want To Be A Superhero? *spoilers*



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Anybody else watchin' this? It's actually much better than I thought it'd be. Although with them eliminating two people a show, it's gonna be awful short.

Also, what's up with the pasted in shots of Stan? Are they just doing touchups so it'll show better on the camera, or what?

And I'm glad Iron Enforcer got dropped. He's an ass. Not sure what I think of him being a villian. And I was ROFLMAO when he called uncle in the dog scene.

Speaking of the dogs, Monkey Girl was amazing. I didn't expect her to get to the door, but she did. Even though it took forever, she made it. :up: :up:


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I finally got around to watching all of the episodes, and like you, I was pleasantly surprised. I thought it would be really lame, but Lee is judging them on the right things. And it's obvious who the three will be, and usually who gets booted. I even guessed they'd make Iron Enforcer a villain (and got rid of the gun, yay!).

It was cool watching the Monkey Woman and the dogs scene. That clock just kept going and going... I was impressed that she made it. But i think she's the only one that has figured out how the show works. Lee even said before that challenge what the criteria were.

Unfortunately I thought some of the costume makeovers were lame. Monkey Woman's could have been so much more.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Love the show! But I agree with the iron enforcer and creature about fat momma not being the ideal superhero. Now, I'm all for overweight superheroes; but overweight superheroes who get their power from donuts, imho, aren't the greatest role models. 

Nice job monkey girl!


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I just knew Fat Momma would make it to the back door.... yeh RIGHT. I'm not impressed with her "super powers" either. Every time she runs, the kinetic energy/gyrations knock every donut off of her utility belt.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'm liking it a lot. It's just a fun show and the challenges have more to them than appears, which is interesting.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

http://www.scifi.com/superhero/heroes/fatmomma/

Nell Wilson
Online Sales Specialist; single mother
Age: 42

Can grow to five times her normal size when she gets angry.

Needs doughnuts to fuel her super-powers. Diet foods weaken her and shrink her to five inches in height.

Fat Momma wrote and sings her own theme song &#8230; which you won't be able to get out of your head for days after you hear it.


----------



## RainyCity4 (Jun 23, 2003)

It is my theory that Iron Enforcer is actually a "plant", sort of like Rotiart.

1. How could Iron Enforcer make it through the preliminaries (Stan Lee chose the final 12 "superheroes")?

2. Stan Lee consistenly complained that he didn't show "hero qualities" (See #1)

3. Iron Enforcer QUITS less than a foot from the door? I think he wasn't supposed to win, otherwise he wouldn't be able to be eliminated by Mr. Lee.

4. Don't you find it a bit too convenient that Stan Lee said he couldn't put his finger on Iron Enforcer's makeover was missing THEN when he gets eliminated, they have a super villian costume that fits him ready for him?

That led me to believe that he was simply a "plant" to make it more "realistic" than just introducing a super villian that has come from nowhere.

Brent


----------



## darat (Aug 3, 2006)

Love this show and i love the iron enforcer. He's an ass and its great hes still on it.

I dont think he was a plany like rotiart, but i do think he was a plant in some sense. Probably during the casting lee looked for one person to be that "villain" and found it in the iron enforcer, so he picked him to be a hero. He had to see that he had no qualities whatsoever.


----------



## RainyCity4 (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree, he is probably not on Stan Lee's payroll (unlike Rotiart), but I do suspect that Stan Lee saw the villian in him and offered him to roleplay as a hero for a couple of weeks and then change to villian and pay him $ so he would accept the role.

They then "planted" him among the superheroes so they wouldn't suspect it.

Brent


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

martinp13 said:


> I finally got around to watching all of the episodes, and like you, I was pleasantly surprised. I thought it would be really lame, but Lee is judging them on the right things. And it's obvious who the three will be, and usually who gets booted. I even guessed they'd make Iron Enforcer a villain (and got rid of the gun, yay!).
> 
> It was cool watching the Monkey Woman and the dogs scene. That clock just kept going and going... I was impressed that she made it. But i think she's the only one that has figured out how the show works. Lee even said before that challenge what the criteria were.
> 
> Unfortunately I thought some of the costume makeovers were lame. Monkey Woman's could have been so much more.


I'm not sure Monkey Women has realized what it's all about. I think she was jus' pissed about missing the girl and decided she wasn't gonna lose this one.

A friend of mine commented the he thinks Major Victory is the only one that really understands the contest. And I agree with him.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

RainyCity4 said:


> It is my theory that Iron Enforcer is actually a "plant", sort of like Rotiart.
> 
> 1. How could Iron Enforcer make it through the preliminaries (Stan Lee chose the final 12 "superheroes")?
> 
> ...


Interesting theory. Not sure if I buy it, but it's definately possible.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh allright, I'll admit that I finally gave in and watched this show. There was 0 chance that I was going to based on the theory that it would be a bunch of nutjobs competing, but after seeing clips on Reality Remix, then an interview with cellphone girl after her boot, I decided it would be fun for the kiddos if nothing else. 
We actually really enjoyed this! Unfortunately we ended up with only 2 episodes so far...the pilot and the most recent (I think...it was the one where they had to tell who should go), but luckily they give a recap and that mixed with the clips I'd seen on Reality Remix, it was easy to follow along.
My hubby is certain that Iron Enforcer is a plant of some sort as well.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

katbug said:


> Oh allright, I'll admit that I finally gave in and watched this show. There was 0 chance that I was going to based on the theory that it would be a bunch of nutjobs competing, but after seeing clips on Reality Remix, then an interview with cellphone girl after her boot, I decided it would be fun for the kiddos if nothing else.
> We actually really enjoyed this! Unfortunately we ended up with only 2 episodes so far...the pilot and the most recent (I think...it was the one where they had to tell who should go), but luckily they give a recap and that mixed with the clips I'd seen on Reality Remix, it was easy to follow along.
> My hubby is certain that Iron Enforcer is a plant of some sort as well.


Umm, there's only been two eps so far.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Really?! Are you sure?? 
The website show 3 episodes so far:

Week 1: MORALITY TEST (with Rotiart), CRYING CHILD

Week 2: Q&A WITH STAN, RELEASE THE HOUNDS (the one I missed)

Week 3: TEMPTATION (restaurant), BLINDED BY THE HEIGHT


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

katbug said:


> Really?! Are you sure??
> The website show 3 episodes so far:
> 
> Week 1: MORALITY TEST (with Rotiart), CRYING CHILD
> ...


Yeah, the third one hasn't aired yet, IIRC. I haven't seen it an' I have a SP.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> Yeah, the third one hasn't aired yet, IIRC. I haven't seen it an' I have a SP.


Last night was the 3rd episode. I already watched it.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Aha! That's why we got it last night. Wasn't sure if the SP was just trying to catch us up. I was thinking that tonight was the new episode. 

OT: What does IIRC mean? I've seen it so many times and feel pretty dumb for not already knowing, so am finally asking. ;0)


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

katbug said:


> OT: What does IIRC mean? I've seen it so many times and feel pretty dumb for not already knowing, so am finally asking. ;0)


IIRC means "if I remember correctly".


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Aha! Thank you!!!


----------



## RainyCity4 (Jun 23, 2003)

Loved that height challenge but I instantly could tell it was faked when Lemuria started to walk WITHOUT a harness and I was thinking, wasn't that a bit dangerous, walking on a beam, BLINDFOLDED without A HARNESS?  

I'm even more certain that Iron Enforcer is a plant, based on his actions. He was very stiff (no acting range) first two episodes and now he suddenly acts a great villian (I loved his "hand-wave" when he busted several superheroes at the restaurant) with moderate acting range.

The entire show actually feels like a comic book, instead of a reality show and I feel it was done very nicely.

Brent


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> Last night was the 3rd episode. I already watched it.


Ah, that's why I hadn't seen it yet. I didn't mess with the tivo much last night an' I have played with it at all today.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

RainyCity4 said:


> Loved that height challenge but I instantly could tell it was faked when Lemuria started to walk WITHOUT a harness and I was thinking, wasn't that a bit dangerous, walking on a beam, BLINDFOLDED without A HARNESS?
> 
> I'm even more certain that Iron Enforcer is a plant, based on his actions. He was very stiff (no acting range) first two episodes and now he suddenly acts a great villian (I loved his "hand-wave" when he busted several superheroes at the restaurant) with moderate acting range.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been wonderin' 'bout that. The big thing that gets me is the pasting in of Stan.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

I am sure the pasting of Stan is because when you record a tv screen you get the v-hold scrolling.

I think RainyCity4 hit the nail on the head with Dark/Iron Enforcer.

As to doing the balance beam with no harness they may have explained off camera they were going to have a net or bounce bag under them. But chances are that in the excitement of it all and everyone's hearts pounding and adrenaline rushing the contestants just wanted to win the challenge.

It would have been a nice though if they had used a beam about 6 inches off the ground and given it a little sway to it. Or had some industrial fans to try and blow them off the beam.

In terms of great heros I think Major Victory and Feedback will be the two finalist (with Lemuria in 3rd). In terms of personality, convictions I think it will be between Major Victory ("Hold on to my sexy hips, but becareful... they're sexy") and Fat Momma. I totally dislike the Fat Momma character, but other then a crappy heroine idea/power she has all the makings of a great heroine. Take her personality and put it in Lemuria's body and we have a winner.


----------



## RainyCity4 (Jun 23, 2003)

LordFett said:


> I think RainyCity4 hit the nail on the head with Dark/Iron Enforcer.


My first compliment ever on a discussion board! 



LordFett said:


> It would have been a nice though if they had used a beam about 6 inches off the ground and given it a little sway to it. Or had some industrial fans to try and blow them off the beam.


They DID show Dark Enforcer using an industrial fan trying to blow off Lemuria but I like your idea of suspending it 6 inches off because I believe it was Major Victory who actually slipped off (one foot almost touched the mat) and he could have immediately figured out it was bogus if he had gone a bit further and hit the mat with his boot.

Brent


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

RainyCity4 said:


> They DID show Dark Enforcer using an industrial fan trying to blow off Lemuria


I missed that I guess trying to eplain to my 6 year old daughter (who *loves* this show why I was laughing so hard at this challenge. Thanks for the fill in.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

Am I missing some super-secret behind-the-scenes information on this show?

I watched it last nite and actually found myself halfway thru with my hands up in the air and I was mouthing "What the ****".

Either I'm missing the inside joke or you guys are really enjoying a show filled with 30 year old 3rd graders who think dressing in a goofy costume and playing superhero is actually cool.

I was distracted trying to figure out why Val Kilmer dyed his hair and is dressed as Captain Victory.

Didn't someone on this board say they were related to one of the 'superheros' or maybe just knew them?


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

ahartman said:


> Either I'm missing the inside joke or you guys are really enjoying a show filled with 30 year old 3rd graders who think dressing in a goofy costume and playing superhero is actually cool.


Nope, I don't think you're missing anything...that's exactly what I'm enjoying, lmao. I don't know why it's fun to watch, but it really is.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

RainyCity4 said:


> They DID show Dark Enforcer using an industrial fan trying to blow off Lemuria but I like your idea of suspending it 6 inches off because I believe it was Major Victory who actually slipped off (one foot almost touched the mat) and he could have immediately figured out it was bogus if he had gone a bit further and hit the mat with his boot.
> 
> Brent


Yeah, that was funny when they showed it right after she talked about it being so windy.  I'm surprised they didn't hear the fan noise.


----------



## RainyCity4 (Jun 23, 2003)

ahartman said:


> Am I missing some super-secret behind-the-scenes information on this show?
> 
> I watched it last nite and actually found myself halfway thru with my hands up in the air and I was mouthing "What the ****".
> 
> Either I'm missing the inside joke or you guys are really enjoying a show filled with 30 year old 3rd graders who think dressing in a goofy costume and playing superhero is actually cool.


I guess I enjoy it because it is so cheesy that it is like watching a trainwreck. Originally, I didn't plan on watching it but after reading the article in TV Guide and it piqued my interest and I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> I'm not sure Monkey Women has realized what it's all about. I think she was jus' pissed about missing the girl and decided she wasn't gonna lose this one.
> 
> A friend of mine commented the he thinks Major Victory is the only one that really understands the contest. And I agree with him.


I stood by my comments after the second episode, but after the third episode, I think _you're_ right. She decided that she wasn't going to fail on the obvious physical challenge, and she succeeded "at all costs". Then when the next mental challenge comes along, BUZZZZ.  I was sorry to see her go, but I understand Stan's reasoning!

I was totally put off by this last episode. The beam thing was lame. You're 50 feet up with a little cord, and blindfolded? YEH RIGHT. Say you slipped, and were able to hang onto the cord... when your feet swung under the suspended beam, the momentum would knock your hands off the cord, and Stan wouldn't have to do an elimination. 

Then the "who should go?" challenge. Grrrrr... I would have been ok with it if they had taken each one to another room and asked one-by-one. But once the first person said "pick me", they all did it, except the honest ones. I don't think anyone but Ty told the truth. Saying "kick me off the show" isn't "self-sacrifice". I just didn't like that whole challenge from the get-go.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

martinp13 said:


> I stood by my comments after the second episode, but after the third episode, I think _you're_ right. She decided that she wasn't going to fail on the obvious physical challenge, and she succeeded "at all costs". Then when the next mental challenge comes along, BUZZZZ.  I was sorry to see her go, but I understand Stan's reasoning!
> 
> I was totally put off by this last episode. The beam thing was lame. You're 50 feet up with a little cord, and blindfolded? YEH RIGHT. Say you slipped, and were able to hang onto the cord... when your feet swung under the suspended beam, the momentum would knock your hands off the cord, and Stan wouldn't have to do an elimination.
> 
> Then the "who should go?" challenge. Grrrrr... I would have been ok with it if they had taken each one to another room and asked one-by-one. But once the first person said "pick me", they all did it, except the honest ones. I don't think anyone but Ty told the truth. Saying "kick me off the show" isn't "self-sacrifice". I just didn't like that whole challenge from the get-go.


Well, that and her having lied about her profession. And yeah, the beam thing was kinda hokey. I also agree with you about everyone copying the pick me bit.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I agree the "who should go" challenge was pretty lame. Also, Creature played it badly: she obviously understood the challenge before anyone else, so she should not have volunteered to go first. It didn't seem to me like the others had figured it out, so that would have given them, especially the "hard core" players like Feedback, a chance to give a more honest answer.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Did anybody read the note during the credits about the convicts?

I was ROFL durin' the convict scenes. Especially when the cop made a comment about people seein' a live ass whippin'.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> Did anybody read the note during the credits about the convicts?
> 
> I was ROFL durin' the convict scenes. Especially when the cop made a comment about people seein' a live ass whippin'.


No, but I assume they weren't real cops or criminals. Wht kind of chain-gang mixes men and women and has M16s for the guards?


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Fleegle said:


> No, but I assume they weren't real cops or criminals. Wht kind of chain-gang mixes men and women and has M16s for the guards?


Well, it didn't say anything about the cops, but the convicts were actors.


----------



## RainyCity4 (Jun 23, 2003)

I sort of _suspected_ the convicts weren't genuine. As somebody (I don't remember off hand who) pointed out, who would put a female on an all-male chain gang?

Also, if you had watched pretty closely, you would have noticed that they "set up" themselves according to each character's challenge. Lemuria's was to sit on the lap, Dot made sure she was sitting forwards to Lemuria and sitting upright. With Fat Momma, she suddenly leaned forward making sure her hair was hanging in front of her face.

Also, I felt that the male prisoner copped out at the end. Just as it looked like Feedback was going to fail the challenge, he suddenly wanted a hug. That was odd considering that he kept on saying he wasn't gonna be touched.

I loved Major Victory's comments about clothes and he really cracked up Stan! I have this strong feeling that he will win if he doesn't lose yet another article of clothing!

I wish I noticed the note. Can someone post what it said, exactly?

Brent


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Was that ass whoopin guard the army guy from JOE SCHMO 1?

edit: this guy http://imdb.com/name/nm0428072/


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Finally got to watch the chaingang episode. According to my hubby, they mixed males/females on the chaingang up where we used to live in N. CA...hmmm...still didn't buy that these were real anyway. A little too obvious that they really were in on it, especially the challenges.
I cringed when Major Victory took off his cape again, lol. Just KNEW that was going to come back and bite him. Lemuria's approach was SO off that I would have evicted her based on that rather than failing the challenge. Yelling at the "prisoner" and forcing yourself into their lap?! C'mon! I almost wish these were real cons and that the woman would have let loose a can of whoopass on her. THAT would have made good tv (and scared the other superheroes, lol).


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Inmates and guard were definitely actors. I've seen the female inmate in dozens of shows playing, well, let's just say she's typecast. 

The cape thing bothers me in that, why shouldn't a superhero use a piece of their costume if the situation called for it? Isn't one of the most gallant gestures in history when Sir Walter Raleigh laid his cape down for the queen? I think Stan's off the mark on this criticism. I know it's his show, but c'mon.

The "revealing the identity" episode was a little telling too, since from what I've heard, in the current comics, unless it was a stunt, Spiderman has done just that. I'm thinking Stan's not to happy about that either.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Yep, I totally agree about the cape thing. I doubt it would have been much of an issue if someone other than a former male stripper had done it. I DO believe that Superman would take off his cape to help someone if it were the only thing he could do (lol, hopefully he would make sure that the little old lady walking on it didn't slip though).
I recognized that actress too. Not sure which shows, but she's been in quite a few as an inmate...maybe that's why she kept her hair in her face (but didn't with Lumeria, so who knows).


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Stan Lee to entire remaining contenders:

"You're all eliminated. Superheroes don't cry."


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

ROLFMAO! That's exactly what I said to my dd at the end of the last episode!


----------



## Johnny Dazzle (Jun 4, 2005)

I don't know if this is the proper forum for this, but I am the only person who refuses to use initials for common expressions?

Actually, I don't know if they're common, BECAUSE I DON"T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO REPRESENT!!

ROLFMAO!?! Just what is that supposed to represent? Stop messing with my persistant need to read all your thoughts and opinions on my favorite TV shows and spend the extra 5 seconds to type it out.

Just to keep this post in the right spot, "Superhero" is a pleasant way to spend 48 minutes of my week. Feedback will probably win if he can stop weeping.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

ROFLMA = Rolling On the Floor Laughing My Ass Off

you can see now why it's abbreviated. ;0)


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

If you check out the Internet Movie Database (IMdb) you will find that almost all of the superheros in this show are actors. Major Victory has been on several soaps including days of our lives and CSI. Creature is a professional dancer who was also on america has talent. Feedback has been on NCIS and Malcolm in the Middle.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

WHAT?!? Uh, isn't that what Monkey Woman was kicked off for? Admitting she was an actress? Well, at least that would explain how easily the tears come (not to mention the sappy monologues by the guys)... :0(


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, that is what I was thinking too. I tried to post the link but I have only posted once but they are easy to find online. Seems like most of them have resumes online.


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

I will post the link. I thought it was fishy when everybody started crying.


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

Just 2 more


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

One more.


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0377288/


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok, after reading up even more I really feel bamboozled. I'll still watch, mostly 'cuz the kids really enjoy laughing at the craziness, but I don't think I'll tell them about the actors and ruin it for them. 
I am still trying to figure out who Chris Wat(t)ers played on Days, but am not going to worry too much about it. The most interesting thing I found in my research (on his myspace page) is that he's straight! I wouldn't have guessed that! And another surprising thing was the photos on his website...he comes off as ultra-fem on the show, but the pics on the site tell a different story. Interesting.


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, I felt the same way when I first read all of this. I will still watch the show as well. Here are Chris's acting credits. http://us.imdb.com/name/nm1782937/


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Aha! I'd gone to that url already, but didn't see "dancer" on the credits for DOOL, just all the things it was called that summer. Thanks for reposting it. ;0)


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is Feedbacks resume. One of his highlights was being in a marilyn manson video.

http://home.earthlink.net/~atherton01/supermystery/


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Seeing that most of the cast are actors *truly* invalidates the show for me at this point, especially since as we know one of the heroes was kicked off for being an actress.

I feel scammed.


----------



## LoganBear (Jan 29, 2002)

atrac said:


> Seeing that most of the cast are actors *truly* invalidates the show for me at this point, especially since as we know one of the heroes was kicked off for being an actress.
> 
> I feel scammed.


No -- Monkey Woman was kicked off because she didn't tell Stan that she was an actress. There's a difference.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Monkey Woman got kicked off for not admitting she was an actress, not because she was an actress.

And if you read the comments on imdb(use bugmenot if you don't wanna register), you'll see some people make good points.

Firstly, not everyone is an actor. Just most of them.

Secondy, the parts are all minor. Hell, one of them was credited with "Boy In Line". These people are bit actors.

Thirdly, the auditions were in LA, and the prize is your own movie. So of course all the bit actors tryin' to break out are gonna audition.

So don't assume everything is staged just because a couple people have bit acting parts in their resume.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

I had read those posts at IMDb too and agree that there are some very good points brought up, but if MV isn't a plant, why does he seem to really be acting a part, and why do they keep saying he's a former male stripper? I guess he could also have been a stripper, but wouldn't the focus be on his tv roles? One including "dancer"? I don't know...maybe it's all real, maybe it's not, who knows. I get a feeling that they're playing roles on the show (assigned), but I'm sure we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

katbug said:


> I had read those posts at IMDb too and agree that there are some very good points brought up, but if MV isn't a plant, why does he seem to really be acting a part, and why do they keep saying he's a former male stripper? I guess he could also have been a stripper, but wouldn't the focus be on his tv roles? One including "dancer"? I don't know...maybe it's all real, maybe it's not, who knows. I get a feeling that they're playing roles on the show (assigned), but I'm sure we'll find out soon enough.


-nods- I know what you mean. My biggest weird thing that they're doin' is pasting in Stan on all the screens. But then in a few shots, you actually got to see him on the screen, so maybe they're redoing it in editing. Also, when the Dark Enforcer showed up, noone seemed to recognize his voice, an' I'm pretty sure that was done in editing(the voice change, that is).


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

katbug said:


> really be acting a part, and why do they keep saying he's a former male stripper? I guess he could also have been a stripper, but wouldn't the focus be on his tv roles?


He said on the first day that he was a male stripper.


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

The superheroes supposedly had the following occupations when they were selected to the show.

Feedback - Software Engineer
Creature - Automobile Mechanic
Lemuria - Artist/Sculptor
Major Victory - Disc Jockey
Iron Enforcer - Body Guard
Fat Momma - Online Sales Specialist

Creature has a nice home page. She was on America has talent as some type of fire juggler and Knife thrower. http://www.tonyakay.com/


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Interesting point. I did not see the Iron/Dark Enforcer listed as an actor according to IMDB. Maybe he's is the only non-actor? muuuhaaaa


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

See? That's exactly what I mean...if these were their "occupations" given for the show, it's obviously all scripted. :0(

Yeah, once I read that Creature was on AGT, I realized exactly who she was...the one that I just didn't understand the need for in the act. Everyone else was on stilts and she just moved around, swinging fire ropes. Kinda weird.


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

Iron enforcer has been in several movies as well. His home page was listed in the IMdb Message board. He is a stuntman and has been in several movies. I think one of them was Bad Boys.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

gonniegoogoo2003 said:


> ...http://www.tonyakay.com/


the creatures got some nudey shots in her photo gallery...


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't have the episode saved any more, but I seem to remember Stan saying that he was removing Monkey Woman *because* she is an actress.

Straight from the Sci-Fi.com webpage:

_Stan proclaims that "the winner should be here for the right reason." He eliminates Monkey Woman because she lied to him at her audition, by saying that she made her living as a real-estate investor. As Stan explains, "Being a Superhero is not an acting job but a way of life."_

Sounds to me like Stan does not want an actor to be his superhero? What am I missing here?

Moreover, Monkey Woman's imdb.com profile is no better (or worse) than any of the other "actors" on the show. You can't call one person an actor who only has bit roles and then not call the other people actors for also only having bit parts. Either they are all actors or they are all not.

Save Monkey Woman!


----------



## gonniegoogoo2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.steel4actionfilms.com/


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

atrac said:


> Sounds to me like Stan does not want an actor to be his superhero? What am I missing here?


It sounds to me like you expect "reality TV" to be real.

I saw this for the first time last night and then read most of this thread. I'm not surprised these folks are bit actors. There are a lot of actor wannabes in reality show casts. It's exposure.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

It almost makes sense that they need to be actors if there is going to a be a Saturday night SciFi original movie with the winner.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Royster said:


> It sounds to me like you expect "reality TV" to be real.


Not at all. In fact it doesn't bother me that several of the cast members are actors or bit actors. I could tell when they were dealing with the prisoners that they were hired actors too. No problem for me.

I'd just like for them to follow their own rules.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Was hoping to see Major Victory take the win, but at least he got to talk with his daughter.

Here is to hoping that Feedback is the last one standing. I don't think a Fat Momma movie would be worth the time.


----------



## Doctor_K (Dec 21, 2001)

LordFett said:


> Was hoping to see Major Victory take the win, but at least he got to talk with his daughter.
> 
> Here is to hoping that Feedback is the last one standing. I don't think a Fat Momma movie would be worth the time.


I agree


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

LordFett said:


> Was hoping to see Major Victory take the win, but at least he got to talk with his daughter.
> 
> Here is to hoping that Feedback is the last one standing. I don't think a Fat Momma movie would be worth the time.


But it would be sponsored by Krispy Kreme!


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

atrac said:


> I don't have the episode saved any more, but I seem to remember Stan saying that he was removing Monkey Woman *because* she is an actress.
> 
> Straight from the Sci-Fi.com webpage:
> 
> ...


He kicked her off because she _*lied*_ about it, as it states in that paragraph. Everyone in Hollywood is an actor at some point.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

WinBear said:


> It almost makes sense that they need to be actors if there is going to a be a Saturday night SciFi original movie with the winner.


Have you seen any of those movies? A non-actor would be an improvement. Second place should be having to appear in two of those movies.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, I didn't agree with Stan's decision going from 3 to 2. Yes, Fat Momma did good talking to the kids, and won that challenge. But she stunk at the challenge at [announcer voice]Universal Citywalk[/announcer voice]. And she all but gave up this week right before the elimination. I agree with what Stan said about MV's antics, but I would have used that next week to give the contest to Feedback. I think FM should have been kicked this week.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

martinp13 said:


> I agree with what Stan said about MV's antics


I don't agree with it (like I matter). I think MV is more an over-exaggerated sterotype superhero then a parody.

I hope they keep this up, next they need to have a "Who Wants To Be a Super Side Kick" and "Who Wants To Be a Super Villian" and maybe even "Who Wants To Be a Super Team."


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

WHEW! I was scared he was going to pick her. She's a nice smart lady, but she wouldn't be able to do a movie, etc. I think he's a boring superhero, but hers is more a parody just like Major Victory.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Very glad Donut woman didn't win. Sorry that Major Victory didn't win and okay with Feedback winning. I was really rooting for MV. He reminded me of Blue Beetle in the 80's. Fun and laughable and yet still very virtuous and a good Superhero. He did so well at so many of the challenges. He should have wond. Fact is, MV was MY choice for a superhero. Maybe with Feedback as his coSuperhero.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

I noticed during the mini-movies for each of the superheroes that there were some clips from past Sci-Fi Saturday Night Movies.

In Fat Momma's movie, there was a scene with a creature that was turned to stone. I had the misfortune of seeing part of this movie "Manticore" some time ago -- that's where the footage came from.

In Feedback's movie, there was a dragon -- I don't keep track of all of Sci-Fi's crappy dragon movies but I'm sure it was from one of those.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

After seeing the movie-shorts, my dd thought that they were going to ask Stan "Thanks for the win, but can we get out of the movie thing?!" Boy, were those Cheesy, with a capital C. Fat Momma had more believable flying scenes, Feedback looked like he was photoshopped into every one of his, or like a parody on SNL or something. I knew FM wouldn't win though...I mean, who's going to watch a movie about a woman who eats donuts? And her line deliveries were very monotone, not believable at all...not much to work with, even with acting lessons. I did like her though, she seems like a nice woman.

I'm glad to see that Stan made the token appearance in the end...when he said "Meet me at Universal" I mumbled "yeah, on the jumbo-screen", which my kids thought was funny until it really turned out to be just that! So when he said "I really care about both of you", I was getting more irritated that he says this stuff, but obviously doesn't care enough to actually meet them in person. Oh well, it provided us with a lot of laughs anyway, then was cool when he finally did come out.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

I wish I hadn't checked my mail this mornin'. I haven't seen the finale yet. Oh, well. I did say it was a spoilers thread.  I'm glad FB won. I think I'd have to boycott the show if FM won.


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> I wish I hadn't checked my mail this mornin'. I haven't seen the finale yet. Oh, well. I did say it was a spoilers thread.  I'm glad FB won. I think I'd have to boycott the show if FM won.


You'd boycott a show after its finale? That'll make a statement!


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

dvdapex said:


> You'd boycott a show after its finale? That'll make a statement!


What I mean is that I'll stop promoting it to people I know. Pretty much everyone I've talked to didn't watch the show until I convinced 'em it wasn't as bad as they thought.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Anyone know how to get the comics?


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

http://www.darkhorse.com/profile/profile.php?sku=14-295

This is the Feedback comic. It is the "Who wants to be a superhero" comic. At the time of the writing the winner still wasn't announced. So keep your eye out at Darkhorse.com


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks. I could have sworn Darkhorse was an independent but then it has been about 20 years since I bought comics.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

http://www.tfaw.com/Profile/___14-295?qt=dhprofile1
Cover and info updated.


----------

